# A few pictures of my doggies



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Just a couple of pictures of my dogs


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Beautifull dogs ya have there :thumbup1:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

How old are they all & whats their names


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

My Japanese akita is 3 she's called Nikita, Max is the Dobermann and he's 4 and then the staff we're not 100% sure how old he is we think he's about 2 maybe just a little bit younger and he's called George


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

your dog looks well cute in your profily picture


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> your dog looks well cute in your profily picture


Mines called Hassan or Hass for short among other names when he's playing up 

nice to see other breeds getting on like yours i dunno what Hass would do if we brought another breed in he's bugger when walking some he dosn't look twice at & others


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

The Akita and Dobermann didn't get along at first my akita was very agressive when we got her she kept attacking the dobermann and one occasion we had to take him to the vets and the bit my other half once but that was in the same week of getting her and her last owners weren't that nice to her, but my other half managed to convince me to keep her a while longer and after that she settled in perfectly and now she's my little princess and the akita and dobermann even play in the garden together although they won't play inside together i don't know why though.


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

OMG so she was treated badly by someone 

its strange they wont play indoors ehh :confused1:
so do you have to part them when they are in the house ?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah her last owners used to leave her outside at night and during the day their disabled son would kick her, pull her tail and hit her, and i think thats why now she isn't keen on kids coming near her, we have my partners kids over at weekend and she seems to be slowly getting used to them she just doesnt like the 4 year old getting to close to her when shes lay down so when he's around we always got to make sure we're keeping an eye on her. We don't have to keep them seperate in the house they do lie down together she just doesn't seem to like it when the dobermann gets all bouncy in the house she's a wierd creature


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Sounds like she's was very lucky to find you. All of them are lovely but staffy is my fave. Every home should have a staffy type or 2..saves a fortune on heating bills cos they are ready made hot water bottles!!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Haha i totally agree, my staffy would be the perfect dog he's so well behaved but he's so timid if you raise your voice or stand up to quick he goes and cowers makes me feel bad for moving lol


----------



## coonie girl (Mar 28, 2009)

They are all beautifull


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

thank you very much, their pains in the behind though haha x


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

hey coonie girl your kittys well cute and fluffy!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Aww what gorgouse dogs you have.!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Aww thankies, your is really cute aswell what breed of dog is it? x


----------



## youve got mail (Apr 29, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> Yeah her last owners used to leave her outside at night and during the day their disabled son would kick her, pull her tail and hit her, and i think thats why now she isn't keen on kids coming near her, we have my partners kids over at weekend and she seems to be slowly getting used to them she just doesnt like the 4 year old getting to close to her when shes lay down so when he's around we always got to make sure we're keeping an eye on her. We don't have to keep them seperate in the house they do lie down together she just doesn't seem to like it when the dobermann gets all bouncy in the house she's a wierd creature


yours are very cute  my dog willow .she the same ,she scared stiff of .little boys and men ,so i can only ,guess ,she has been treated ,badley as well  she just runs off away from them ,i have to run after her sometimes ,poor love ,she has improved a little


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

aww thats not good  don't understand how people can be horrible to them


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh wow, great looking dogs!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi guys just wanted to add another picture, of my best friend and she has been a complete star recently, she seems to know when i'm upset, or angry or just fed up and will always give me cuddles. My lovely Nikita xx


----------

